# Pride of Bilbao



## cutmedown (Jun 17, 2009)

My partner and I + 2 teenage lads are thinking of doing a mini cruise with them, roughly what is the cost. How much time to you get in Spain and is there anything in Bilbao to do?

ANybody able to let me know what its like on board and what the mini cruise is like etc?


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,
other than the cost of a cabin(and that depends on grade) you have to pay for all your food for the three day trip.
On arrival in bilbao you are chucked off the ship for about 3.5 hours,there are a few organised tours,the shopping trip into Bilbao is the wifes favourite.
there are a few bars and a late night show.We go just to relax and take a couple of books and plonk down in one of the lounges,supposed to be whale watching sessions ,but we have never seen one yet.

JIM


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Cutmedown

I have not been on board for a couple of years, but in September 2006, I arranged a Ships Nostalgia Get Together aboard Pride of Bilbao. Inside cabins then were £64+£40 = £104 or £144 if two in a cabin or £88+£40 = £128 or £168 if two in a cabin. They do have four berth cabins but a bit cramped.

As Jim says, you pay for all meals. The ship leaves around 2130, and at sea the next day arriving the following morning at around 0800. The day before is in the Bay of Biscay after midday. There is a wildlife officer on board who gives a talk in the Cinema during the sea day before entering the Bay about wildlife in the Bay of Biscay, such as whales and dolphins. He is then on the bridge pointing out any sightings in the afternoon. The best time is September October, where you will see loads of dolphins, whales and migrating birds. Bird watchers and whale and dolphin watchers pack her in September when she has whale and dolphin cruises. One September we saw over a hundred whales, and loads more dolphins.

In Bilboa, they run excursions. One goes down to a local fishing resort which is always a very popular trip. The fishing village is known as Castro Urdiales. Other trips are to the Guggenheim Museum, and A Taste of Bilbao. But the fishing village trip is by far the best. I have done it twice now. You can leave you luggage in your cabin if keeping the same cabin on the return journey. The ship usually leaves at 1300 local time. The next day she enter the Channel about midday arriving back in Portsmouth at 1730.

Hope this helps?.

David


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

My recent visit to the Bilbao Guggenheim confirmed my long held suspicion that I am a complete Philistine. The best thing there is the big Puppy made out of flowers and he's outside so you don't need to pay to see him.

John T.


----------

